# Playing Android phone games on my PC?



## itmanishman (May 7, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and I love it. I got addicted to the Tower Defense game, and I think it would be great to play it on my PC.

Question: Is there a program for the PC, that would allow you to download a Android game, and play it on your PC?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Game emulators are almost always illegal. Find a PC version if there is one and buy it.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's what you can do: Install Google Chrome. You can then find Tower Defense (there are a bunch of them--don't know which one you want) for Google Chrome from the Chrome Web Store.


----------

